# Mailing of goods into country via Correos de Mexico



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

When getting goods from outside the country sent to you, and the declared value is $50 USD, or more, Aduana is going to slap you with 16% tax. When using common carriers such as UPS, and others, they handle that fee, and will collect from you on delivery of the package. 

Anyone know the process for Correos de Mexico doing this? I just don't see them having their carriers going around with cash. Especially since I almost have an overdue package from China which was sent (under $50), and no tracking.
However last package I got form China had a tracking number and got here in 30 days flat.

Thanks!


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

tcreek said:


> When getting goods from outside the country sent to you, and the declared value is $50 USD, or more, Aduana is going to slap you with 16% tax. When using common carriers such as UPS, and others, they handle that fee, and will collect from you on delivery of the package.
> 
> Anyone know the process for Correos de Mexico doing this? I just don't see them having their carriers going around with cash. Especially since I almost have an overdue package from China which was sent (under $50), and no tracking.
> However last package I got form China had a tracking number and got here in 30 days flat.
> ...


We have had MANY packages sent to us in Mexico. By far the things coming from Asia (computer parts) take the longest - up to 2 months. We have never been charged any duties for anything. Worst case we had to sign for a package at the PO - when sent to the PO box. When sent to our street address things just seem to show up someday. We have NEVER not received something (in time). Hope that helps.


----------



## el_chavo (Apr 20, 2016)

We just received last week a Christmas card from friends in Florida. They sent it December 14th.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

el_chavo said:


> We just received last week a Christmas card from friends in Florida. They sent it December 14th.


We recently (within the last month or so) received a Christmas card we sent out in Dec 2014 to South America ! It was marked un-deliverable.

And I misspoke yesterday - at one point I purchased a Samsung phone on ebay and it was shipped via DHL. Not only did we have to pay IVA - we had to pay DHL for walking it through Aduana. In general - DHL is my least favorite shipping option. We are a little off the beaten path and often they make no attempt to deliver to the house - we have to visit their office. I think that when a DHL plane lands in DF they have to push the red-button just as YOU do when you land. If the light lights-up, all the packages get looked at by Aduana.

I think my favorite shipping option is UPS when I buy something on Amazon. Amazon is very up front with shipping costs and sometimes we receive the package in a matter of days.

Regarding Mexpost - we have never had to pay IVA on a package - but they deliver mail to us on a small motor-bike. From time to time, if the package is bulky, they will deliver us a postcard and tell us to pick up the package at the post office


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

When I received books from Amazon they put a notice on my door that money was due and I should come to the office to pay. Books are supposed to be duty-free but these were not


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

sparks said:


> When I received books from Amazon they put a notice on my door that money was due and I should come to the office to pay. Books are supposed to be duty-free but these were not


If there were to be duties I believe you should have been told at time of checkout. I suspect Amazon might reimburse you your extra expenses.


----------



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

chuck846 said:


> We recently (within the last month or so) received a Christmas card we sent out in Dec 2014 to South America ! It was marked un-deliverable.
> 
> And I misspoke yesterday - at one point I purchased a Samsung phone on ebay and it was shipped via DHL. Not only did we have to pay IVA - we had to pay DHL for walking it through Aduana. In general - DHL is my least favorite shipping option. We are a little off the beaten path and often they make no attempt to deliver to the house - we have to visit their office. I think that when a DHL plane lands in DF they have to push the red-button just as YOU do when you land. If the light lights-up, all the packages get looked at by Aduana.
> 
> ...




when buying on eBay, you can use this service from Estafeta (but still gotta pay the tax on $50 and up

https://estafetamembers.com/


----------



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the responses everyone!


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

tcreek said:


> when buying on eBay, you can use this service from Estafeta (but still gotta pay the tax on $50 and up
> 
> https://estafetamembers.com/


Doing some work on the house and needed some parts for a DeWalt tool. Couldn't find what I needed in Cuernavaca. Called DeWalt Mexico in Monterrey. They had what I needed and for 145 pesos they shipped late Friday via Estafeta. The package arrived to our house this morning (Monday) before 10 AM ! That is INCREDIBLE service.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Having tried several other services, I've found ESTAFETA to be the best. Tracking number, reliable delivery. Good website with rep for questions.


----------



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

I recall one time they wanted to charge me 300 + peso for next day delivery on a tiny package. I told the person behind the counter that was very expensive, and no.
So I paid regular ground which stated could take up to 4 days. It arrived next day, and this was way across the country.


----------

